# How to make HASH the easiest way



## jamesmadison (Sep 11, 2008)

*So what is the easiest way to make hash out of leaves? *

*Much appreciation*


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 11, 2008)

i have made many different types of hash and i find the easiest is honey oil. it is also one of the purest forms unless you have a 5 bag bubblehash system.. but those cost a few hundread... a copper or stainless steel pipe, some endcaps and some butane cost nothing at all


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is how I do it picture by picture Blender hash


----------



## royalgreen (Sep 12, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> i have made many different types of hash and i find the easiest is honey oil. it is also one of the purest forms unless you have a 5 bag bubblehash system.. but those cost a few hundread... a copper or stainless steel pipe, some endcaps and some butane cost nothing at all


so you drill holes in one end of the cap's which is where you put the filter and then one other hole in the oppsite end where butane goes then are you off too the race's or is there more??? edit:just wonna make it right for best produce...the rest i can figure out


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

You have to be careful with using butane... not just because it can explode, but because it can remain in your hash if you don't make it right-- and it is said to leave trace chemicals in your lungs.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

royalgreen said:


> so you drill holes in one end of the cap's which is where you put the filter and then one other hole in the oppsite end where butane goes then are you off too the race's or is there more??? edit:just wonna make it right for best produce...the rest i can figure out


thats about it. try to go for standard 3/4" copper, i have used the 3" copper used for old bath tub drains but when i open it up there is always a tunnel blown to the bottom from the prssure of the butane, this is ineffective. The narrower the better.

The only difficult part about it is knowing how much butane to use for what you are using n(leaf, bud, shake...) and how much of it you have. also you need to make sure you buy a butane with no "smell" additives.

see butane in its natural form has next to no smell. But this can be hazardous because if there were ever to be a leak noone would know untill BANG.
you can buy small canisters of butane with next to no additives but you have to know which brand.

a good way to test a product is to spray it on a mirror or glass. if it leaves a "crusty smelly" residue than it is bad to use

hope this helps!



GrowTech said:


> You have to be careful with using butane... not just because it can explode, but because it can remain in your hash if you don't make it right-- and it is said to leave trace chemicals in your lungs.


butane will only explode under pressure, what happens is butane is heavier than air and evaporates at a very fast rate. this can cause "pooling" and become dangerous. I have two tips that will make this process 100% safe

1. dont smoke or light anything. common sense

2. do it outdoors on a day with a breeze

if you follow those two simple steps you will be fine


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> if you follow those two simple steps you will be fine



Of course the deposits it leaves in your lungs have nothing to do with anything chuckbane mentioned.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

p.s. i do not recommend this process if you have no common sense...


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

see above
"also you need to make sure you buy a butane with no "smell" additives."


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

the residue from good butane is so minimal,, and shit, you ARE smoking,, smoking is bad for your lungs no matter what you are smoking


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Butane though, the people making it with butane always go crazy...


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Blender method is easy and effective


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 13, 2008)

blender method,, that is a joke

please tell me you are pulling my leg

easy? not really.. not hard but not as easy as BHO
effective? im not really sure what you mean by that.. explanation?


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Effective: adequate to accomplish a purpose; producing the intended or expected result. I like blender hash, i don't like the honey, way too much of it. but anyway blender hash in my opinion is pretty simple, and gets the job done. Now Bubblehash is great but hey that costs.


----------

